# Kodak Pocket Camera



## cdat (May 3, 2009)

Ran across an old Eastman Kodak "No 1 Pocket Camera" at a garage sale, $6.00.  Leather case is in good shape, bellows appears to be in really great shape.  The lens will not extend fully.  I do not want to force it fully open, and destroy this beautiful old camera.  Any thoughts on whether its worth having it looked at and repaired, if so any recommendations on what shop or tech might be a good choice.  I'm in Idaho, so really don't have any local shops I would trust.

Thanks for any help or recommendations


----------



## Mitica100 (May 3, 2009)

Not forcing it open is good. You might want to try applying a few drops of WD40 to the struts, before trying to open it all the way. Work the struts a little at a time until they seem to move in position and lens locks in place. I don't think it's really worth repairing it as the cost could be way too high. If you just collect it, save it the way it is now, but if you want to shoot with it, I would suggest looking for another one which shoots 120 size film.

Good luck.


----------



## Dwig (May 3, 2009)

Take a lot of care when doing anything to attempt to fully open the camera. The problem may be something with the struts and possibly some lubricant may help. It may also be that the last few pleats in the bellows are stuck together preventing their full extension. I've seen a number of old folders were the bellow stick this way.

I wouldn't recommend that you attempt to use leather _cleaners_ on the bellows. Cleaners may damage the adhesive that binds the various layers of the bellows together.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 4, 2009)

^
All good advice and worth thinking about. :thumbup:


----------

